# Cowboy Beans



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Just got done cooking up a pot of Cowboy beans from a recipe that I got off of OLN's show Dutch Oven and Camp Cooking. It can be slow cooked in the oven or in a Dutch oven or even over the stove. Here's what in it.

1/2 lb bacon
1 Med. Onion
Tb spoon chopped Garlic (I use bottled)

heat together until onion and garlic starts to cook. Do not cirsp bacon.

Add 1 can each of 6 different canned beans. I used Chit Peas, Black-eyed peas, Navy beans, Black beans, butter beans and pinto beans.

add the following (all the following is to taste);
1/2 cup ketchup
1/2 cup BBQ Sauce
1/4 cup Vinegar
spicy mustard
Digen mustard or some horseradish
mollases
brown sugar
small can tomato paste
dash of tobasco sauce
any other spices that you would want.

stir together and allow to slow cook over low heat until hot.
Had with grilled pork. 
May have to try this at Bible camp.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Lmbevard said:


> Just got done cooking up a pot of Cowboy beans from a recipe that I got off of OLN's show Dutch Oven and Camp Cooking. It can be slow cooked in the oven or in a Dutch oven or even over the stove. Here's what in it.
> 
> 1/2 lb bacon
> 1 Med. Onion
> ...


Well, if you have this at Bible camp you all better pray that things don't heat up, if you know what I mean. Nothin worse than a hot revival tent full of . . . . . uh . . . . . the smell of sulfur and brimstone.









Sounds like a great receipe. I think I'll try it at Bible camp in three weeks: Word of Life, Schroon Lake, NY - watch out.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Yum...I'd love some of that right now. It is 6:30pm and dinner is juuuust about ready.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sounds really good
I will have to try this one in the new DO









Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Sounds great! And it's making me hungry.
But they are going to need to be really good to out do
Big Bad Brians Big Bad Baked Beans!

If for no other reason , than the name!









Well, that, and because they are delicious!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Six kinds of beans . . . I'm reminded of that campfire scene in Blazing Saddles where the gang was eating beans for dinner. Uh-oh.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Cowboy beans....................Just remember they slept under the stars, not in an enclosed trailer









Fujicapesto man, my eyes are burnin


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

Showed the DW this recipe, says she will make it but I have to sleep in a tent, no matter if we're camping or not. She's no fun, evrybody likes a good game of pull my fingure... especially the Destroyer, just have to teach him the rules (no playing while in the check-out line, etc..)

Dave


----------



## maverick (Mar 26, 2005)

B-E-A-N-O ! That should be the last ingredient in that dish!

Maverick


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

GoVols said:


> Six kinds of beans . . . I'm reminded of that campfire scene in Blazing Saddles where the gang was eating beans for dinner. Uh-oh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the first thing that came to my mind when I saw the topic title....







I can hear Slim Pickins telling everyone they'd had enough beans, while waving his hand in front of ......sorry....I had to stop for a second, I was laughing to hard to type.

Tim


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> GoVols said:
> 
> 
> > Six kinds of beans . . . I'm reminded of that campfire scene in Blazing Saddles where the gang was eating beans for dinner.Â Uh-oh.Â
> ...


Got to be the most politically incorrect movie ever made -- and one of the funniest. They don't make movies like that anymore. Oh, sorry for the hijack; this thread is about beans.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

GoVols said:


> Got to be the most politically incorrect movie ever made -- and one of the funniest.Â They don't make movies like that anymore.Â Oh, sorry for the hijack; this thread is about beans.Â


I think it would be hard to have a conversation about beans, and not discuss Blazing Saddles! Not a hijack in my book.









And yes, that has got to be one of the best movies ever made. No way they could make it today, but what pure genius!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Definitely a great and funny movie









Don


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

This is one of the reasons that I keep typing on this message board. My DW just said that we all have way to much time on our hands.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Lmbevard said:


> This is one of the reasons that I keep typing on this message board. My DW just said that we all have way to much time on our hands.
> [snapback]121416[/snapback]​


WE don't have too much time on our hands...we too busy typing and posting to have time on ours hands.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> WE don't have too much time on our hands...we too busy typing and posting to have time on ours hands.


Ain't that the truth!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> > WE don't have too much time on our hands...we too busy typing and posting to have time on ours hands.Â
> ...


What better is there to do anyway









Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

HootBob said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > Oregon_Camper said:
> ...


I'm sure my DW could come up with a few things!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

